# Help With A Name For Photo/Video Business



## Classic_Crime_INC (Mar 29, 2009)

so heres the deal, I do a lot of photography and videos for car shows and photo shoots for mini trucks, rat rods, muscle cars, classics, custom cars..etc 

however I have been getting into weddings, senior picts, band promos, and just general photos and videos and I need a new name as I'm about to make my website

Classic Crime INC. worked for the show scene but theres another video company in the show scene called Crime Pays Video and a clothing called Crime INC. and there too close to mine and it's hard to do a wedding with the whole "crime" thing in the name

so please help with ideas!! and I dont want to use my name, everyone does that and I like to be creative and abstract and unqiue

awhile back I was going by the name After Thought Video (some liked it some didnt so I changed)


----------



## Classic_Crime_INC (Mar 29, 2009)

examples of other company names in my field dealing with car shows and what not 
are..

surface dvd
twisted inc
crime pays video
upstate society
low life video
sikness video
draggin' thru productions
domination the video

some do photo as well but most just deal with videos


----------



## Classic_Crime_INC (Mar 31, 2009)

anybody?????


----------



## mikemicki (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the After Thought Video tag.  Now is going to be foremost photography ?  Or mainly video and some photography?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a thought...

Could you just call it CCi Photography or something like that, and just not advertise what it means?  You could just have two sets of business cards made, one would say "CCI", the other would say "Classic Crime".

If you're already known by that name shooting cars, why change it?


----------



## bdavis (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts:

Rebel Video
Aftermath Entertainment


----------



## smyth (Apr 3, 2009)

bdavis said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> Rebel Video
> Aftermath Entertainment



Aftermath Entertainment is a no go. It already exists. See Dr.Dre


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, here you go..


*Cine City*.

Those who get it will appreciate it and those who don't will still get a kick out of it.  Just as long as it sticks in their brain and doesn't turn them off you're good.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 3, 2009)

The problem w/ "After Thought Video" is that it makes people think you don't take it seriously... in other words, it's just an afterthough.

Honestly, I wouldn't try to combine car & wedding photography. A blushing bride isn't going to hire a "Rebel" anything... while a muscle car enthusiast isn't going to hire a "Wine & Flowers" type of photographer.

Set up two websites. Two target audiences. The photography types aren't related, and the websites/businesses don't need to be either.


----------

